# Bleeding during 2ww, any chance of success?



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've had some brown blood appear this morning. I had transfer 7 days ago of 2x 5 day blasts so I think it's too late for an implantation bleed plus I'm having 3x cyclogest a day because my lining was really thick. Is there any chance of success once you've started bleeding?

I'm not due to test until Wed but I just feel like there's no point, feeling very dejected.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi   


Usually they say not to worry about brown blood as it's just old stuff left behind - long as the blood isn't bright red.
Bleeding in early pregnancy is quite common and often an indication of multiples!!!


Really hope you've got a beanie (or two!) snuggled in there


Take care


Tracy
xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm in the same boat mine started as brown 2 days ago and today and last night it turned pinky red but not bright red like AF.

I'm wondering if I'm out too.....


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, I am in the same boat. It is my 7dp3dt and I had some brown spotting from yesterday. Just feel like AF is on its way. No idea how I should interpret this. Is this implantation bleeding or not? Who knows. I think it is out of hands now and let's just pray for the best...Thanks for your support and advice, Tracy. 

xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Tracy

I have no idea what to think either. I think i will test tomorrow and weds and see what happens.

Chandlerino xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw *Chandlerino* hun, tomorrow is too early for you to test if your OTD isn't until 11th Feb! Imagine if you test in morn and it's BFN - you will spend the next 6 days feeling negative yourself, when in fact your little embies could be snuggling down as we speak!!!    

*Miainlondon *- hun 7dp3dt is perfect time for implantation hun so it could be some implantation bleed, which varies from person to person in flow    

*RSH* - don't lose the hope honey, keep positive and send your little embies positive thoughts!!      

Really hope it works out for all you ladies, believe me I know just how hard this journey is        

Love
Tracy
xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks so much everyone for your advice and support! I wish you all the best with your results. 

I was actually freaking out so much I talked to my Dr and he said that a little brown bleed is nothing. He even said around 25% of people have full periods all the way through pregnancy even with a cyclogest supported 1st trimester.

Hope this reassures some of you who are in the same boat.

Lots of love and good luck to all of you!!


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Tracy, you are so sweet. Thank you very much, hun. 

Unfortunately my brown spotting still hasn't gone away and I really feel my AF is coming. I am trying to stay sane and am still hoping for the best. I suppose if the spotting stops tomorrow, I will feel much more reassured but right now, I am not very hopefully  

Hopefully I can post some better news tomorrow.

Chandlerino, I agree with Tracy that it is too early for you to do the test tomorrow. My OTD is 12 Feb but I am thinking to do a HPT on Wed or Thursday, what do you think Tracy?

RSH0308, Thanks for your info from your Dr. Hopefully we are all having implantation bleeding!

Lots of love,

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Miainlondon* Hi honey

On Thursday you will still only be 11dp3dt won't you? It's quite unusual for a BFP to show that early unless it's multiples!!! For what it's worth my advice would be not to test early, and to hang on till your test date!! I know it's hard, but if you get BFN you won't be able to help yourself feeling down/depressed/negative and the outcome could so easily turn around to BFP by the time OTD arrives, and you will have spent those few days feeling awful for no reason. I am a firm believer in positive thinking, and your embies need you to be strong and send them all your positive energy!!

Hope this helps - it's just my personal opinion  You have to do what feels right for you 

Hugs and positive vibes to you all              

Tracy
xxxx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

HI Tracy,

Thank you for your advice and support. I know your are absolutely right and I will try my best to wait until my OTD. It is very hard though especially I have had some brown spotting since my 6dp3dt but I haven't seen any today so my fingers crossed that it is not my AF after all. 

Will keep you updated. Thanks for being there for me.

xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

unfortunately mine is now red with tiny clots - not like full blown Af though. I'm 9dp2dt and I did test BFN of course. I will carry on with the cyclogest and test again on OTD but I think I know that's its the end of this cycle.


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear Chandlerino,

Please don't give up yet....My brown spotting still hasn't gone away but I think it is too early for us to do the test. I am very tempted to do it as well. Hang in here!


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

My brown spotting is not going away! I started to lose confidence in this now


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Chandlerino* - so, so many women bleed in early pregnancy, so please please don't give up yet. It's not over until OTD hun and you are still too early for a HPT            

*Miainlondon* - big hugs for you sweety - I know how easy it is to get despondent, when i started spotting after my last FET it was so hard to stay positive, but hey, the reasons for my spotting are fast asleep in their cots right now - Don't lose hope             

Am        hard for you all that you get your dreams 

Much love

Tracy
xx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you tracy. You are so sweet.

But it really doesn't look good. Mine has started to become red now and this is the third day of spotting, really is not a good sign     

But I really appreciate all your support though...x


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

hi all im new here but wanted to give some positive vibes to you.
i have had 3 natural children and had light periods all the way through with my 1st didnt get a positive test till 3 months gone,spotting on and off with my 2nd and 3rd,so stay strong and think positive,
in Chinese medicine they believe a positive mind makes a positive body, 
best wishes and lots of luck to you all
mel x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear Mel,

Thank you for your sweet message. I am actually Chinese but I have to say I really don't have much hope on this now as I saw some red blood yesterday. I was ok with brown spotting but this has been dragging on for nearly 3 days, really doesn't look good.   

xxx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

3rd day of bleeding so rang my clinic. They advised that I stop progesterone and test tomorrow as they think it has obviously not worked this cycle.

Hope you all have better luck than me xx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

wishing you both all the luck in the world
mel x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Chandlerino Hun,

I know it is hard...To be honest, I think I am 99% out already as I have been spotting since Sunday morning   Never heard an implabut hey, please wait until the clinic has done the test for you.

I will pray for you!

xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you Mia - I'm also 99% sure that I'm out but have that 1% of doubt. Will test in the morning but not hopeful as I'm getting stringy clots too [sorry TMI I know].

Had a text froma friend of mine who has just come back from Norway where she had her 3rd IUI - she said the woman in the clinic was telling her that they just had a lady come back for another treatment who said she'd had a period and lo and behold they picked up a little bubba on the scan and she is pregnant. She said don't give up yet.....


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Chandlerino,

I am glad your friend said that to you. I know having spotting is very worrying. I don't deny that I don't have much hope on this. I said exactly the same thing that I know 99% I am not pregnant. But let's hang in there and see how happens! I pray for you and myself!

Thinking of you. xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi guys


How you doing? 


Miainlondon, are you hanging in there hunnie?


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Darling Miss TC,

I just posted on another thread. It looks like I am having a chemical pregnancy. Will get a final answer from the clinic tomorrow. To be honest, I don't know how I feel at the moment but I won't lose faith...

I send you all my positive thoughts...

xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm still bleeding sometimes heavy sometimes not but pretty sure I'm out. Going to tet tomorrow just for closure. Already thinkinhg about my next cycle.

Hope you get news Mia xx

Miss Tc - thanks for your encouraging posts xx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Chandlerino Hun,

I have been posting on another thread - FEBRUARY 2WW ~TTC WITH TX~

I totally understand how you feel and I have been planning my next cycle since I started to bleed on Wed.  While I was waiting for my blood test, I did an urine test which showed negative. When I left the clinic, the doctor made it very clear that my situation doesn't look good. So I thought that really was it. But then the nurse called me to say my beta level has gone up to 104 as opposed to 58 on Wednesday. 

Well, I am not sure whether I am still pregnant or miscarrying as I am still bleeding but it seems much lighter now. Please hang in there xxx

All my best wishes to you tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Chandlerino* - thinking of you this morning, hoping you got good news   but remember we are here for you if not   

*Miainlondon* - oooh goodness me hun, bet you are past yourself! Are they doing another beta test in 48 hours?? Oh hun, I have got everything crossed for you


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Tracy, 

Thank you for thinking of me.... What a week for me! Yes, they will do the third test for me on Monday. I am on bed rest this weekend. Hopefully I will make it!!!

xxx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

fingers crossed for you Mia,lots of rest good luck for monday


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Fingers crossed for you Mia

Didn't bother testing this morning as still bleeding - which has been heavy, crampy and clotty the last 2 days so i know there's no chance of a +.

Thanks for all your support tho xx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I am very sorry to hear this Chandlerino.

I don't know what to say. I guess you have read some of my posts that I have been bleeding since Wednesday. Although I have to wait for another blood test on Monday (the third time), I got a positive from the blood test on Friday and a HPT today. But two days ago I had almost given up and the doctor told me it was almost certain to be a chemical pregnancy. Having said that, I think I will only know for certain when I get my result on Monday.

I'm just trying to say, it's not over till it's over.

Good luck xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just wanted to give you lots of huge hugs *Chandlerino*            this journey is such a difficult one 

*Mia* - I can't tell you how much I hope you get good beta results tomorrow        Will be thinking of you and sending lots of positive energy your way! xxxxxx

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Tracy, how sweet of you. I really hope that I could bring some good news for you tmr...

Good luck to us all!!!

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Mia, any news hunnie?  Been thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

hope its good news for you mia thinking of you


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

HI Tracy and Mel, how sweet of you to think of me. Sorry I was updating on another thread. But yes, it is good news. The beta has gone up nicely but of course it is still very early stage and I might do a couple of more blood tests before the scan which has been scheduled in two weeks. The bleeding has been fading out quite a bit but still not totally gone yet. I am still quite concerned but very happy in the meantime. Thank you very much for your great support, my dear friends.

xxx


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

oh thats brilliant mia, everything is crossed still,ive blown you extra good luck bubbles.
my journey began last night YAY,with my visit to the doctor,who seemed baffled bless her,
i went reeled off what i would like her to do for us she nodded took info said get an appointment with your clinic of choice and i'll be happy to send a referral and do all your bloods except karotype and cystic fibrosis
so i started my own waiting for treatment diary,i hope to be in your position around july
love mel x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Dear Mel,

How exciting! All my best wishes for your new journey and I hope everything goes smoothly. I will blow good luck bubbles for you as well...

Please keep me updated! 

Lots of love,

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Mia*

Excellent News honey       
I am soooo happy for you! The bleeding is, as I said before i think, quite common in early pregnancy although so worrying I know. What was your HCG level?

So glad for you hun

*Mel* - you sound so positive hun, that's definitely the way to go!!!!!!!!

*Chandlerino* - 

Love to all
Tracy
x


----------



## miainlondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks Tracy,

My HCG level was 58 at 3week+6, 104 at 4week+1 and 284 at 4week+6. I am still waiting for the fourth blood test result today. I am still very worried because of the bleeding. I don't think the clinic will give me another blood test if the result is good this time so I won't be able to know anything until 28 February when I do the scan. But I am desperate to have a couple of more blood tests so that I monitor the situation better. I am worried about the possibility of an ectopic pregnancy or a miscarriage as I did bleed a lot from my 10dp3dt for a few days.

xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Mia


Just wondered how you are getting on hun?  Has the bleeding tailed off or is it still spotting?  Did you get that fourth result on Thursday? Have you arranged another beta test or are you having to wait now for the scan?   Got everything crossed for you still    


Love
Tracy
x


----------

